# Help..... the same name....



## Junkman

An individual with the same name as mine has recently been in the limelight. A lot more than I would be comfortable with, and for some very ludicrous reasons. I'm tired of the supposedly "just joking" jibes from friends and co-workers that I receive day after day. I hate the thought of going through the rest of my life guilty by association with that other person.  Besides growing a thicker hide, and changing my name, what else can I do??repeating over and over that I am the original Junkman, what is a Junkman to do???  Is there room in this world for more than one Junkman??????...


----------



## DaveNay

Dear Doppelganger.

I feel it is within your duty to remove your salient twin from the public eye.

The method to achieve this is your choice.

I would suggest a press release to be issued soon after declaring that you have resolved the mis-understanding and you humbly accept the public's apologies....and cash donations.


----------



## bczoom

Mr. Junkman,

Which other "Junkman" are you competing against?  There's several...
The most common one I encounter is also known as Steven Milloy.  If he is the one in question, don't fret as I believe the 2 of you are completely different and one could not be minconstrued for the other.

Keep your skin thick...


----------



## Junkman

bczoom said:
			
		

> Mr. Junkman,
> 
> Which other "Junkman" are you competing against?  There's several...
> *The most common one I encounter is also known as Steven Milloy*.  If he is the one in question, don't fret as I believe the 2 of you are completely different and one could not be minconstrued for the other.
> 
> Keep your skin thick...



Oh... his reputation is stellar!!!!!

"Steven Milloy is a columnist for Fox News and a paid advocate for Phillip Morris, R. J. Reynolds Tobacco Company, and ExxonMobil."

In January 2006, Paul D. Thacker reported in The New Republic that Milloy, who is presented by Fox News as an independent journalist, was under contract to Philip Morris through the end of 2005.[1] Philip Morris documents reveal that Milloy was budgeted hundreds of thousands of dollars in payments while writing for FoxNews.com, and that non-profit organizations controlled by Milloy have received large payments from ExxonMobil.[1] A spokesperson for Fox News stated, "Fox News was unaware of Milloy's connection with Philip Morris. Any affiliation he had should have been disclosed."[1] Milloy's association with the Cato Institute has since ended; however, as of October 2006, he continues to write for FoxNews.com, where he is described as a "junk science expert".  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Milloy


----------



## bczoom

As I said...


			
				bczoom said:
			
		

> If he is the one in question, don't fret as I believe the 2 of you are completely different and one could not be minconstrued for the other.


----------



## Junkman

I noticed that we have a new posting member named MikePA.... I wonder if it is the same MikePA as in TBN MikePA?????  If it is, do  you think that he will help the old Junkman to get back onto TBN??


----------



## BoneheadNW

Junkman said:
			
		

> I noticed that we have a new posting member named MikePA.... I wonder if it is the same MikePA as in TBN MikePA????? If it is, do you think that he will help the old Junkman to get back onto TBN??


When monkeys fly out your butt. 
Bonehead


----------



## muleman RIP

BoneheadNW said:


> When monkeys fly out your butt.
> Bonehead


Happened to me yesterday. Those little claws hurt like hell!


----------

